# Most Melodic Guitar Solos



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Solos that are incredibly memorable and bring great memories. Mostly Major Scale, Natural Minor Scale, and Harmonic Minor Scale I find the most melodic. Maybe some modes as well of those scales. Check this video out.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Santo & Johnny - Sleepwalk





Camel - Unevensong (the solo starts at 3:51)





Teenage fanclub - is this music





Kevin Ayers - Whatevershebringswesing (Mike Oldfield on guitar)





Tisziji Munoz - Fatherhood (from this album, you can hear the sample)
http://www.allmusic.com/album/divine-radiance-mw0000596711

or
HU-Om-Mani-Padme-Hum 





Sonny Greenwich - Far country
http://www.allmusic.com/album/spirit-in-the-air-mw0000094038

Steve Vai - Salamanders in the sun (i can't stand anymore a lot of Steve Vai's music, this is the exception)





Allman Brothers - Jessica


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Santana's Europa is one of the most beautiful and melodic guitar pieces ever.






Kevin


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good call with Europa, Kev - and from Amigos, the last Santana studio album I really liked.

I also like Hendrix's solo work on The Wind Cries Mary - a nice reminder that he could do gentle as well as the usual dizbustery.

This one, though, is the track I'd like to nominate:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of him, but Pat Metheny made a lot of pieces that could be mentioned in this thread. "If I could" is one


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

So man good ones...

One I've been listening to lately. Starts about 2:30 and goes to 3:45.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The solos in both of these tracks are simply incredibly well written by a very under-rated artist - Travis Meeks of Days of the New


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Steve Hackett's guitar solo in the Genesis track 'Firth of Fifth' immediately springs to mind. And to think it's almost 40 years old!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am shocked that no one has mentioned this one yet.

I am not a huge fan of PF but this guitar solo is one of my favorite solos of all time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Beck-Cause We've Ended As Lovers
Frank Zappa-Transylvania Boogie; Inca Roads
Pat Metheny-It's For You; James
Wes Montgomery-If You Could See Me Now
Scott Henderson-Tunnel Vision from Tribal Tech-Nomad
Allan Holdsworth-Home
John Scofield-Rule Of Thumb from Still Warm
Buddy Emmons/Danny Gatton-Song Of India from ******* Jazz Explosion (Live At The Cellar Door 1978)
- some rare b&w footage of this legendary show surfaced at YouTube a while back.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane _Embryonic Journey_


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


>


Highly memorable stuff.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

jani said:


> I am shocked that no one has mentioned this one yet.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of PF but this guitar solo is one of my favorite solos of all time.


I like Pink Floyd a lot. Usually more for their songs. There are many guitar players I feel that are better than David Gilmour. But that is probably one of his best guitar solos. Animals has some great extended guitar solos on it as well. I'm biased I guess. I tend to prefer Pre-Gilmour Pink Floyd.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

That's one of my favorites too. Here's another version of it I prefer:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

But my favorite is probably the ending solo of *Dire Straits - Telegraph Road*


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Mark Knopfler is the true guitar god. Nobody plays and sounds like him.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

DeepR said:


> But my favorite is probably the ending solo of *Dire Straits - Telegraph Road*


Nice.

"The Spirit Carries on" by Dream Theater
"Estragend" by Gn'R


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Serious reply--
Off the top of my head, three albums come to mind: Ziggy Stardust, and the first two Mercyful Fate albums. Nothing but less-is-more, well phrased, tuneful solos all the way through.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Watermelon on Easter Hay - from Zappa Joe's Garage

Frank Zappa performs watermelon in easter in 1980. This is probably tHE most beautiful guitar peiece ever written
"one of the most gorgeous pieces of music ever produced" - 
The songs' title is thought to have come from a saying used by Zappa while recording the album: "Playing a guitar solo with this band is like trying to grow watermelon in Easter hay


----------



## Count (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I love King Crimson and although I didn't particularly favor their later releases over their oldest (Pretty much after Sinfield, Giles and Lake left) I absolutely love Neal and Jack and Me. Robert Fripp overall is one of my favourite guitarists, especially some of his experimental stuff he did - Can't really remember but he had a set up where it was him playing on the spot over a tape recorder. It was really odd but still one of the best things I've seen.

The solo builds up from about 4:05 and climaxes at 4:25. I probably love it so much because they clearly enjoyed it a lot and it's reflected in the performance.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Without a doubt my all-time favorite.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> Without a doubt my all-time favorite.


Maybe it's just me - but I don't get that- yes it's familiar but dull and Repetitive,

Try this instead... banjo sorted like a guitar....... note grandpa says its symphonic or something !!!!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I find Grandpa Jones to be not only loud and annoying but also extremely obnoxious. For me a banjo is not sorted enough like a guitar. A banjo is about as much like a guitar as a piper cub is like a 787. Grandpa says it's symphonic or something. I'm leaning toward the something.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Robbie Robertson's guitar playing on "Who Do You Love?" is insane.






A big favourite of mine is "Why does love got to be so sad?" by Derek and the Dominos. The guitar interplay between Eric Clapton and Duane Allman on this is wonderful.






Whilst speaking of Duane Allman, I should mention that The Allman Brothers Band LP "Live At Fillmore East" features terrific extended guitar solos.

I also love Roy Buchanan's playing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try these from down under
The La De Das - All Along The Watch Tower (1971)





Coloured Balls - Johnny B. Goode (Sunbury '73) 1973 





Chain - Black & Blue (Move - 1971)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This is my favourite melodic guitar piece - played sooo very well by Snowy White doing a Peter Green number.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Something Aussie - of course


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

not exactly melodic guitar solo but bohemian rhapsody be the real ****!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

From the High Lonesome Sound album:

Vince Gill - One Dance With You
Vince Gill - Down to New Orleans (also great keyboard work)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Zappa, Inca Roads (original studio version from One Size Fits All).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Zappa, Inca Roads (original studio version from One Size Fits All).


It's actually a live guitar solo from the Helsinki concert 1974. FZ edited the solo and inserted in the studio track.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

starthrower said:


> It's actually a live guitar solo from the Helsinki concert 1974. FZ edited the solo and inserted in the studio track.


Doh! Yes, I should have remembered that. Nonetheless it is the version on One Size Fits All that I was thinking of, regardless of how it was recorded.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Henry McCullough, My Love, Wings, Red Rose Speedway.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Somebody mentioned Duane Allman above. One of my favorite guitar solos has always been his solo on _Blue Sky_ (listened to it late last night, in fact). Playing without his signature slide for a change. His lyricism on that solo is really something to behold. Even after all of these years, it's still such a shame that he was taken from us at such a young age. An enormous talent, and by all accounts, a really decent human being.


----------



## Bambina (Aug 12, 2015)

Focus - Sylvia






oldie but goodie!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Almost anthing by Steve Hackett.

'The Lamia' is a great example, starting at about 5:40 -






Almost anything by Andy Latimer from Camel.

Almost the entire song 'Ice' from the album, 'I Can See My House From Here', is pretty much a melodic guitar solo 'How To' instructional video.






From 'The Night Watch' by King Crimson. Fripp is more known for his angular solos, but the one here starting at about 2:50 is very melodic -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try Mario Millo from Sebastian Hardie,


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try Mario Millo from Sebastian Hardie,


WOW!

Never thought I'd see anyone here post anything About the Australian bad, 'Sebastian Hardie', and the great Mario Milo on guitar!

I was at that live LA show you posted. Progfest 3, I believe...


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

331 Erock playing the William Tell overture finale. very very melodic and very very loud. youtube


----------

